# Obedience Training



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not familiar with her so I can't help you there, but I can tell you that is really really pricey for a seven week group class.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not familiar with your area but I do highly recommend basic obedience classes. Good luck finding one close by.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry, I also don't know anything about classes in your area. But the one near you does seem a bit high in price. Here in Maryland I am spending $90 for basic Obedience it's an 8 week class.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, that is pricey. At our club an eight week class is going for $90. Obedience training is a wonderful idea, but that price really seems steep.

Went to her web site, seems to be a lot of goals for a seven week course. She does offer the CGC test at the end and a guarantee to repeat the class if the dog fails the test. Still very very pricey. I don't know if many of the dogs and handlers we get for our basic obedience classes could accomplish all those goals reliably at the end of a 7 week course.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

That is very, very pricey. She was out here and marketing for a while and then disappeared...probably because not many out here will pay that much! 

There are several "dog trainer search" websites online. You might want to contact some closest to you and then ask for a referral to someone even closer. I'm on one of these and get calls/emails from people 4+ hours away asking for suggestions on someone closer. Sometimes I know where to send them, sometimes not.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you searched APDT? You can search using your zip code...
http://www.apdt.com/petowners/ts/default.aspx


Is that price for 7 hours of private lessons or for group classes?
IMHO it is crazy high for group classes....


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

ask your vet (or call any vet)....I can't see where spending THAT MUCH will be any better


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

For a "first" class, that is WAY out of most people's price range! I would follow the advice given above (vet, APDT etc) and find a more "basic" socialization class at this time. You can always find more specialized instructors later, but when puppies are young, they need the basics and socializing, which most good dog schools can provide for a very reasonable cost. You don't want to burn your whole budget at this point in time.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Well...after looking on the website, and investigating prices in my area....anywhere from 315-375 is normal for a 7 week class. I live very close to NYC, so as you can guess, prices are steeper than in other communities. Private lessons are anywhere between 100-125 per hour, smoetimes cheaper when you buy a package, but I really feel like my dogs need to be around other dogs in this training. I was able to locate a shorter class...4 weeks for 219, but an intro price of 179 if I can get them in before start date...I have to call to see if they started already. Also...this is the ONLY class that offers free repeats if the dogs dont pass...so that is a big plus.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Not trying to dissuade you if price isn't really an issue for you. But here is an obedience club that offers 8 week classes for $140.

http://nassaudogtrainingclub.org/default.aspx


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, this price is really steep. We are taking classes at a location where I got a package for 399$ and we can take Obedience Level 1 & 2, CGC Class, Tricks Classes and one hour classes as many times as we want in the first 2 years of Bailey's life. It's great and we go almost every week or two to a class since she's 3 1/2 months old.
I hope you find a cheaper class!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Try Andrea Arden. She's in the City.

http://www.andreaarden.net/about.html

Or if you can get to Madison, NJ, try St. Hubert's:

http://www.sthuberts.org/whatwedo/training/


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I am interested in bringing my 2 pups to obedience training, and since my little girl gets extremely car sick, distance is an issue for us. We live in Queens, NY. I have looked into one, Babette Haggerty's school for dogs, which was originally her father's school (Captain Arthur J Haggerty, who passed away a few years ago). She was previously located in Palm Beach Florida. I'd like to enroll them in basic obedience classes which runs for 7 weeks, 1 hour per class and costs 375 dollars. Does anyone know of this school or this trainer AND do you know of any other place I can go to for training that is located nearby. Thanks in advance.


I can't speak for prices in your area--it's good that you are checking on quotes and getting information. I can give you some information on Babette, second-hand. I live in Broward County, one county south of Palm Beach, and there are a couple of golden retriever owners who think very highly of Babette Haggerty--one actually was employed by her, if I'm not mistaken. The other used her services and was very pleased. Her golden got a CGC and she also used her in the breed ring as a conformation handler--her golden was a nice dog, but no offense to Babette's skills, he just wasn't as competitive as he could have been (and I feel I can say that as I owned a kin to him, so when you talk about kin, you can speak that way, and I speak to the owner and she loves him all the same!)

Hope this is of help regarding any information, and good luck to you in NYC--my husband and I were up there for a niece's wedding in October and even with "the Great Recession" we couldn't believe how much everything cost!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for your input everyone. I will surely look into trhose 2 options. Please don't misunderstand...price IS an issue, but I also want to go to someone reputable. The Nassau dog training club looks like a good option, depending on how far it is...compared to others. Distance is only an issue, since Lucy gets terribly carsick, even when I holdback food, and I would hate to have her and I deal with that week in and week out. Nassau's classes are also only 1/2 hour for 8 sessions, total of 4 hours, as compared to 7 hours of training in the other classes. I still havent heard back from Haggerty school and Arden school, and will decide once I speak to those 3 options. Also...thanks for the feedback from Haggerty's training. At least I know the people involved were happy with her, regardless of how one of her "clients" performed.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You didn't mention how old your pups are (not that I saw, anyway) but hopefully it's something they grow out of so long as you take lots of short trips to fun places. Also, some dogs do better when they can't see out the window, so if you can, try having them ride in crates.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I think the Nassau Dog Training Club is a great option and much more reasonable

I did not notice that the classes were only 1/2 hour long. So not as reasonable as it may appeared especially if there are 10 dogs in the class. 

There are a number of other options but they would be closer to 40-45 minutes + tolls to add to the expense.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

After looking into this all morning and afternoon, and making a few calls, I spoke in depth to one trainer, Renee Payne at Walk This Way Canine Behavior Therapy. It is a 4 week class, 1 hour each class, for 179 and second dog is 1/2 off, so total would be 260 for both dogs. It is in Brooklyn, but only a 20 minute drive from me. Nassau training is about a 40 minute drive and not worth it for a 1/2 hour class. Now I have to get my pups the extra Bordatella shot in order to attend, so I am in the process of making vet appts for both. By the way, my dogs are 11 months and 8 months old, so they are not going into the puppy class. Although I havent filled out the applications pending getting dates finalized, I'm pretty sure I am going with this trainer. Thanks everyone for all the input, and if anyone has heard of this trainer, comments would be appreciated. She seems to have alot of experience and was very willing to answer all my questions on the phone. By the way, max size for class is 6, which is awesome.


----------

